# Gearscore - Mit welchem GS welche Raidini?



## Imba-Noob (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Liebe Community!

Leider hat zu meinem Missmut Gearscore auf unserem Server massiv Einzug gehalten. Auch wenn ich mich lange Zeit dagegen gesträubt habe, habe ich mir nun Gearscore angeschafft. 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich im Gegensatz zum Durchschnitts-Item-Wert nicht weiß, ab welchem GS welche Raidinstanz möglich ist. 

Ich habe einen neuen Twink hochgezogen, mit dem ich gerne raiden möchte und natürlich von Naxx über Ulduar und PDK bis hin zu ICC. ICC10 weiß ich, dass ein GS von ca 5.000 oder ein Item-Durchschnittswert von ca 232 notwendig ist. Aber wie der GS für die niedrigeren Raids aus?

Ich poste sie hier einfach mal. 

10 Naxx/Sartharion
25 NAXX/Sartharion
10 Malygos
25 Malygos
10 Ulduar
25 Ulduar
10 PDK
25 PDK
10 PDOK 
25 PDOK
10 AK
25 AK
10 ICC10 - bekannt (ca 5.000)
25 ICC25
10 ICC10 Hero
25 ICC25 Hero

Ps. Über die Suche hab ich zwar allerlei GS-Diskussionen gefunden aber keine Aufstellung. Darum auch ein neues Thema, weil das hier nicht so recht zur GS- Diskussion passt. Wem meine Meinung zum Thema GS interessiert, findet sie hier: 

http://www.buffed.de.../page__st__1060	(ganz unten)


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2010)

Bei den meisten brauchst du schon für die Weekly in Naxx einen von 5,5...

Ansonsten geb mal /gs ein, da siehst du unter Experience eine Auflistung.


----------



## lolGER61095 (19. Mai 2010)

10 Naxx/Sartharion 3k
25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
10 Malygos 3k
25 Malygos 3k
10 Ulduar 3,7k
25 Ulduar 3,7k
10 PDK 4k
25 PDK 4,4k
10 PDOK 4,5k
25 PDOK 4,7k
10 AK 3,5k
25 AK 3,5k
10 ICC10 4,7k 
25 ICC25 4,9k
10 ICC10 Hero 5,4k
25 ICC25 Hero 5,6k


----------



## Masouk (19. Mai 2010)

Guck doch einfach bei wowheroes.com
Da wird Dein Char "zerlegt" und Du siehst für welchen Raid er OK oder eben noch nicht OK ist. Auch bekommst Du gute Empfehlungen zum Verzaubern der Items.

Wir in der Gilde gucken nur da rein, und je nach "Wert" erhält der Char einen anderen/höheren Rang. Anhand des Rangs entscheiden wir, wer zu welchem Raid mitgehen "darf" und wer eben nicht.

Einfach mal ausprobieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint spaßeshalber, dass der aktuelle GS bei 5223 liegt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meelt (19. Mai 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> 10 Naxx/Sartharion 3k
> 25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
> 10 Malygos 3k
> 25 Malygos 3k
> ...



da muss ich meinem Vorposter vollkommen recht geben, denn meines wisssens nach steht das ganze auch in dem Addon drin in dem man via /gs auf einem spieler sich ansehen kann wie seine raiderfahrungen aussehen.


----------



## Imba-Noob (19. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei den meisten brauchst du schon für die Weekly in Naxx einen von 5,5...



Das ist leider wahr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dennoch hoffe ich, auch mit dem neuen Twink einige Raidinhalte sehen zu können und werde ihn über Marken und Raids entsprechend ausbauen und verbessern. 



DANKE FÜR EURE ANTWORTEN, sie sind sehr nützlich!


----------



## Imba-Noob (19. Mai 2010)

Gerade die von euch empfohlene GS-Funktion ausprobiert - ich hatte sie übersehen - sie ist echt sehr nützlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Mai 2010)

> PS my mage who cleared  all pre-ICC content and a boss in ICC has 3269 GS.



Quelle: http://greedygoblin.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-can-gearscore-achievement-exist.html


----------



## JosAngel (19. Mai 2010)

Ich sach dazu nur soviel:

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40028]> Gerchecker´s integrierte Penispumpenbuzze <[/url]

Nehmt den ganzen Checkern, Imbaplayern und Möchtegern-so-geil-sein-und-weiß-alles-Honks ma alle Addons weg und stellt diese irgendwo inne Welt.

Und ja, ich sehne mich nach dem Classic-Schwierigkeitsgrad... ;o)


----------



## giov@nni (19. Mai 2010)

*„DPS geteilt durch Gearscore“ = „Skillscore“.*


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. Mai 2010)

Wer macht sich denn noch ernsthaft Gedanken über nen GS im Zusammenhang mit den von dir genannten Raids?

GS hin oder her ... auf unserem Server findest Du niemals nen Naxx oder Ulduar -25er. Wo sollen die 25 Twinks denn herkommen, die zur gleichen Zeit das selbe, nämlich mit dir raiden, wollen?

Ich spiele derzeit gemütlich nen Priester hoch (sollte so in 2 Wochen auf LvL 80 sein). Da ich genug urtümliche Saronite habe (mein Main hat ca. 400 Frostmarken, die er net wirklich mehr braucht), baue ich mir Hosen und Schuhe iLvL 264 ... dann noch Merlins Robe und die Handgelenke beides iLvL 245 .. genug Ehre (ich level im BG) habe ich auch, um mir die 264er -PvP -Hals und -Umhang mit Zaubermacht und Tempo zu holen ... 

Den Rest bringen die neuen 232er Inis .. da jeden Tag durch, solltes Du 5 oder 6 Tage nachdem Du 80 geworden bist nen GS von knapp 4,7 k haben. Und dann ICC 10ner .. macht vllt nicht jeder so, aber ähnlich wird es bei allen laufen.

Nen Gildenhomi ist mit seinem Schamanen vor drei Tagen 80 geworden und hatte heute früh nen GS von 4,6 ... der heilt heute ICC die ersten 4 Bosse und wird dann vor oder nach Fauldarm getauscht.

Was ich sagen will ... Deine Frage spielt in der Praxis nach meiner Erfahrung keine Rolle und hat nur "akademischen Nutzen" ...


----------



## Andurius (19. Mai 2010)

Du brauchst GARKEINEN GEARSCOR
Und ganz einfacher Grund:
SPIELERISCHE FÄHIGKEITEN > GEARSCORE
Ich kann mit auch als WoW Anfänger nene 6k GS Account kaufen und keinerlei Klassenbeherrschung und Movement haben
Also: 
VERGESST ENDLICH DIESEN BLÖDSINN


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Du brauchst GARKEINEN GEARSCOR
> Und ganz einfacher Grund:
> SPIELERISCHE FÄHIGKEITEN > GEARSCORE
> Ich kann mit auch als WoW Anfänger nene 6k GS Account kaufen und keinerlei Klassenbeherrschung und Movement haben
> ...


ist deine Shift-Taste defekt?

btt: wenn man mit dem Addon umzugehen weiss, ist es, wie man hier wieder gut sehen kann, eine sinnvolle Hilfe.


----------



## Andurius (19. Mai 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ist deine Shift-Taste defekt?
> 
> btt: wenn man mit dem Addon umzugehen weiss, ist es, wie man hier wieder gut sehen kann, eine sinnvolle Hilfe.



Nein ist sie nicht aber Gearscore ist der größte Scheiß der je entwickelt wurde


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht aber Gearscore ist der größte Scheiß der je entwickelt wurde



Oooch ... einer der nicht mit darf ;-)


----------



## Andurius (19. Mai 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Oooch ... einer der nicht mit darf ;-)



Nein, einer der seit Classic spielt und noch weiß das Skill > Equipment ist, aber das haben die Leute von heute vergessen.
Und glaub ich komm überall rein mim Main


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Nein, einer der seit Classic spielt und noch weiß das Skill > Equipment ist, aber das haben die Leute von heute vergessen.
> Und glaub ich komm überall rein mim Main



Ach, früher gabs keine Equipmentanforderungen?


----------



## Andurius (19. Mai 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ach, früher gabs keine Equipmentanforderungen?



Doch aber da konnte man nix skippen. Da war die Reihenfolge klar. Heute skippt man einfach mal paar Inis und das is das Prob. 
Damals wrs ganz klar dass man z.B. erst nach BWL ist wenn MC Equip da war. aber da musste man mit ner Gilde rein, ner eingespielten Gruppe, da diese Rnd scheiße wie sie heute läuft net ging. 
Und da konnte man noch spielen, sonst wurde man im Raid ganz schnell ersetzt.


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Nein, einer der seit Classic spielt und noch weiß das Skill > Equipment ist, aber das haben die Leute von heute vergessen.
> Und glaub ich komm überall rein mim Main



Oooch einer der mit darf, aber nicht mit will .... dann programmier doch mal nen Add on, mit dem man schnell und effektiv Skill messen kann und alle sind zufrieden.

Immer diese Rumweiner ... GS ist nicht perfekt, die Demokratie als Staatform auch nicht ... aber es ermangelt an Besserem.


Hast schon mal nen Random-Raid zusammengestellt? ICC25 ... und dich wispern 40 Leute an die mitwollen? Führst Du dann Einzelgespräche mit jedem über seine Raiderfahrung? Na viel Spass ... 

Und PS: man kann sich die notwendige dps und hps nicht "ermoven" wenn man in ICC mit T4 rumläuft, auch wenn man sicher die beste B-Note bekommt und super stylish ist.

So long


----------



## Nefretiti (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

also am besten du gehst auf die Seite: http://be.imba.hu/

Hier kannst du dir ansehen für welchen Raid du geeignet bist, oder bzw. welche Verzauberungen oder Sockel nicht so ganz geeignet sind.

Guck einfach mal rein =)

LG


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Doch aber da konnte man nix skippen. Da war die Reihenfolge klar. Heute skippt man einfach mal paar Inis und das is das Prob.
> Damals wrs ganz klar dass man z.B. erst nach BWL ist wenn MC Equip da war. aber da musste man mit ner Gilde rein, ner eingespielten Gruppe, da diese Rnd scheiße wie sie heute läuft net ging.
> Und da konnte man noch spielen, sonst wurde man im Raid ganz schnell ersetzt.



Also stört es dich, was andere sehen können?
Es ist immer interessant, dass sich darüber aufgeregt wird, was andere Spieler für Möglichkeiten haben. Wenn du aktiv raidest kannst du höchstens mit Twinks skippen, und der Main ist immer im aktuellen Raid unterwegs. Ist doch toll


----------



## Masterio (19. Mai 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> 10 Naxx/Sartharion 3k
> 25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
> 10 Malygos 3k
> 25 Malygos 3k
> ...



10 Naxx/Sartharion 2,7k
25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
10 Malygos 3k
25 Malygos 3k
10 Ulduar 3,2k
25 Ulduar 3,5k
10 PDK 4k
25 PDK 4,4k
10 PDOK 5,2k
25 PDOK 5,4k
10 AK 4,5k
25 AK 4,9k
10 ICC10 5,2k 
25 ICC25 5,5k
10 ICC10 Hero 5,8k
25 ICC25 Hero 6k


----------



## Masterio (19. Mai 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> 10 Naxx/Sartharion 3k
> 25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
> 10 Malygos 3k
> 25 Malygos 3k
> ...



10 Naxx/Sartharion 2,7k
25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
10 Malygos 3k
25 Malygos 3k
10 Ulduar 3,2k
25 Ulduar 3,5k
10 PDK 4k
25 PDK 4,4k
10 PDOK 5,2k
25 PDOK 5,4k
10 AK 4,5k
25 AK 4,9k
10 ICC10 5,2k 
25 ICC25 5,5k
10 ICC10 Hero 5,7k


25 ICC25 Hero 5,9k


----------



## Imba-Noob (19. Mai 2010)

Ich finde GS auch überflüssig, es ist kaum nachvollziehbar und es misst keine Sozialfähigkeiten, kein Skill, keine Raid- und Klassenerfahrung, kein Movement und keine Raidvorbereitung. Zudem kann ein Twink mit niedrigem GS-Wert trotzdem um einiges besser sein als jemand mit hohem GS. Allerdings ist dies hier die falsche Diskussionsplattform. Bitte in den entsprechenden Beitrag, siehe Link im Erstellungsbeitrag.


----------



## Gerti (19. Mai 2010)

giov@nni schrieb:


> *&#8222;DPS geteilt durch Gearscore" = &#8222;Skillscore".*



Erzähl das mal den Schurken, der bei Saurfang Wundgift drauf packen muss.
Oder dem Caster der Pech hat und immer bei Festergut laufen muss. Oder dem Melee, der bei Rootface extrem Pech hat. 

zomfg alles bobs (das Wort hab ich hier letztens aufgeschnappt!)

@Topic:
Ein GS von 5k reicht locker für ICC aus. Vorallem mit 15% buff. Wichtig ist hier nur, dass du deine Klasse spielen kannst. Bosskenntnis ist ebenfalls nicht falsch.
Kannst bestimmt auch schon locker mit weniger GS gehen (15% sei dank) aber das sollte nur für die ersten Bossereichen.


----------



## Samweisbilbo (19. Mai 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> 10 Naxx/Sartharion 2,7k
> 25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
> 10 Malygos 3k
> 25 Malygos 3k
> ...



und wieder mal einer der Schwachsinn schreibt...
ich bin mit meinem recht frischen 80er (GS 4,9k) gerade vorgstern ICC10 gewesen OHNE Probleme, und war sogar auf Platz 2 von der Heilung her...
mann ey, am besten verlangt doch gleich GS von 6k für alle inis und Raids, setzt ma die Latte da an, wo sie sein sollte, Du kannst LOCKER bei allen mal 0,3k abziehen, und es ist trotzdem machbar ohne große Probleme 
und Tante Edith meint:
Aber wer auf GS so nen wert legt und nix anderes beachtet, wird sich über nen Tank freuen,der mit Stoffrüstung nen GS von 6k hat^^ kannst nämlich locker schaffen, dann gucken se mal doof...


----------



## Legendary (19. Mai 2010)

Nefretiti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also am besten du gehst auf die Seite: http://be.imba.hu/





http://www.wow-heroes.com ist deutlich besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf be.imba sind die Server teilweise extrem langsam, fallen oft aus und es dauert lange bis die Chars aktualisiert werden.


----------



## XRayFanatic (19. Mai 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> 10 Naxx/Sartharion 3k
> 25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
> 10 Malygos 3k
> 25 Malygos 3k
> ...



Hach wär das schön wenn die Liste so auch umgesetzt würde. Auf Dun Morogh wird für PDK 10er schon 5,6 verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Go go go, fixer PDK run, bla bla blubb......... Honks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir kann es egal sein, ich hab 6k aber ich find es mehr als traurig das die Nachkömmlinge immer mehr ausgeschlossen werden. Als DDler hast richtig verkackt, sorry für den Ausdruck. Suche DDler, 5,6 GS mind 8k dps für schnellen PDK 10er run .... Standardsatz im Chat .... Wie soll man Rüstung bekommen wenn man nirgends mitgenommen wird ? Frostmarken farmen bis T10 komplett ist und dann erst auf Raids anmelden können sollte nicht Ziel des Spieles sein.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Mai 2010)

gearscore ^^

du brauchst überhaupt keinen gearscore für irgendeinen raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2010)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Wie soll man Rüstung bekommen wenn man nirgends mitgenommen wird ?



Hm, selbst einen Raid aufmachen und Gleichgesinnte suchen? Ah ne, lieber den Arsch nachgetragen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Doch aber da konnte man nix skippen. Da war die Reihenfolge klar. Heute skippt man einfach mal paar Inis und das is das Prob.
> Damals wrs ganz klar dass man z.B. erst nach BWL ist wenn MC Equip da war. aber da musste man mit ner Gilde rein, ner eingespielten Gruppe, da diese Rnd scheiße wie sie heute läuft net ging.
> Und da konnte man noch spielen, sonst wurde man im Raid ganz schnell ersetzt.



Genau deswegen war Classic - wie auch BC - die Hölle für Späteinsteiger, weil es dann praktisch unmöglich war, alle Bosse zu sehen.


----------



## Gerti (19. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> gearscore ^^
> 
> du brauchst überhaupt keinen gearscore für irgendeinen raid
> 
> ...



klar
Gearscore=mindest Itemlevelschnitt=mindest DPS bzw mindest Equipanforderungen.

Und eine Mindestanforderung stellt jede Instanz.
Ist doch jetzt egal, ob man die in GS, Itemlevel oder DPS/HP/AVOID/HPS etc angibt.


----------



## stsneh (19. Mai 2010)

Ich find GS is so ne Sache es hat gutes aber auch viel schlechtes. Da ich mich meinerseits nich immer so gut auskenne mit allen Klassen ist es bei der suche eine Erleichterung, ich mein man schaut sich den Tank an und wenn der 
nen GS von 4k hat wird es wohl eng wenn man Leute für only lk sucht oder so. GS hilftfür den ersten Eindruck ob der Spieler von Equip die Mindestanforderung erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch sagt GS nicht alles das schlechte ist das wenn du mit nem GS von 5,5 nich deine 8k DPS fährst bekommst direkt /w das du low bist oda sonst was, wo man den werten Herren dann erstmal erklären darf das man viel zu wenig Hit un Wk hat und deswegen so wenig macht. Man kann trotz nem GS von 6k low DMG fahen wenn die Stats nicht stimmten.

Und wie es nunmal ist sagt GS nichst über Skill: Bsp. Raid alles leute mit 5,6k GS+ un schaffen es nicht Sindra 10er zu legen kickst dich schlechten und inv 4,5k GS twinks aus der Gilde und was is Sindra liegt first try


Also Skil>Gear aber für den ersten Eindruck is Gs nicht schlecht.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt egal, ob man die in GS, Itemlevel oder DPS/HP/AVOID/HPS etc angibt.



hps, dps etc. sagt im gegensatz zu gearscore wenigstens ein klitze kleines bisschen was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (19. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> hps, dps etc. sagt im gegensatz zu gearscore wenigstens ein klitze kleines bisschen was aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wo ist der Unterschied , ob man sagt: 7-12k DPS oder 6k GS. 
Weniger GS=weniger DPS (oder vergleichbares) mehr GS=mehr DPS. Ganz einfache Rechnung (kleine Unterschiede auf Grund von Trinkets etc lassen wir mal außen vor)
Und wer irgendwie PvP Gear anzieht oder so fällt ja eh direkt auf, wenn man sich die Person genauer anguckt.
Und ob man jetzt mit seinem angegebenen GS keinen DMG machen kann oder movementkrüppel ist kann man ja vorher nicht wissen. Bei der DPS schummeln die Leute genauso oder verkacken einfach das laufen.
Aber wie schon öfters erwähnt kann man weder durch GS noch DPS oder sonstwas erkennen, ob der Spieler spielen kann. Man kann durch Erfolge, Sockel, Equip etc vielleicht erahnen, was er im raid leisten könnte, aber schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.


----------



## Metadron72 (19. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> hps, dps etc. sagt im gegensatz zu gearscore wenigstens ein klitze kleines bisschen was aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und dps/hps eines spielers siehst du vorm raid ? gz ^^
ganz davon ab ...dps trash ? dps boss ? dps puppe ? raid support ? ohne ? welcher ? aber nicht schon wieder die selbe diskussion...

gearscore kann man nutzen, muss man nicht und ohne jemand im raid gesehen zu haben, noch das effektivste von allem.
auch wenn es natürlich nichts konkret aussagt


----------



## Metadron72 (19. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> hps, dps etc. sagt im gegensatz zu gearscore wenigstens ein klitze kleines bisschen was aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und dps/hps eines spielers siehst du vorm raid ? gz ^^
ganz davon ab ...dps trash ? dps boss ? dps puppe ? raid support ? ohne ? welcher ? aber nicht schon wieder die selbe diskussion...

gearscore kann man nutzen, muss man nicht und ohne jemand im raid gesehen zu haben, noch das effektivste von allem.
auch wenn es natürlich nichts konkret aussagt


----------



## Shendria (19. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> hps, dps etc. sagt im gegensatz zu gearscore wenigstens ein klitze kleines bisschen was aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




heutzutage doch auch nicht mehr... welcher dd gibt denn heut noch singel-target-dps an wenn die frage kommt?? genau, keiner!! Ich kann mit meinem 3,2k equipten hexer auch über 5k dps haben wenn ich schön durchbomben kann... deswegen würd ich mich selber auch net mit in nen raid nehmen ehrlich gesagt.  Das war immer schon so und wird auch immer so sein....

kleines Beispiel aus der Vergangenheit:
Ich komm mit meinem, damals noch Enhancer <3, Schamanen on. Gleich nen /w von unserem damaligen Raidleiter bekommen ich soll doch bitte mal ins TS kommen. "Süsse, du machst zuwenig Schaden mit deinem Verstärker... komm, wir arbeiten mal dran.... " Im ersten Moment hab ich echt noch geglaubt das es ein Scherz ist... bis dann die ersten Meldungen kamen von wegen "Das Teil musste austauschen, das tauschen" blablablub. Die erste Frage die sich mir dann gestellt hat, war wie er auf die Idee gekommen ist. "Ja die Hexer haben sich beschwert das se dich durchziehn müssen in MH, du bist so ziemlich die schlechteste im Gesamtschaden...." hab ich dann auf die Frage als Antwort bekommen.  Wir erinnern uns an die BC-Zeiten zurück.... MH=Ini in der der Trash aus in großen Gruppen, daherlaufenden Gegnern, die man alle schön beisammen getankt hat und dann weggebombt hat. Hmmm.... Enhancer und bomben.... ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich hab dann erstmal unseren Raidleiter ausgelacht und ihm Recount gepostet von den Bossen selber... DMG und DPS immer so unter den ersten 3, ober mir sicher keiner der Hexer..... kleinlaut wurde ich dann vom RL wieder ausm TS entlassen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anderes Beispiel, selbe Ini:
Bevor ich mit meinem Schamanen MH unsicher gemacht habe, war ich mit meinem Magier in dem gleichen Raid. Zumindest als Aushilfe, bis ich einfach zum Inventar der Gruppe wurde. Hatte damals eigentlich nicht viel mehr wie Kara gesehn und ein wenig TK. Gespecct auf EIS. Man kann sich vorstellen wie gut ich mich in dem Raid geschlagen habe, aber da se mich gut leiden konnten haben se halt drüber weggesehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich hab mich aber sehr ungern durchziehn lassen und hab deshalb dann überlegt was ich ändern konnte... Naja, im Endefekt ist dann dabei rausgekommen das ich mir ne Arkan-Skillung zugelegt habe und in MH auch fast unsere Über-Hexe geschafft habe. Arkan ftw damals beim bomben. Alle waren zufrieden (außer mir selber klarerweise weil ich ja gewußt habe das es nix anders wie schwindeln war).... 

DPS-Angaben bringen genausowenig wie GS...


----------



## RedShirt (19. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Weniger GS=weniger DPS (oder vergleichbares) mehr GS=mehr DPS. Ganz einfache Rechnung (kleine Unterschiede auf Grund von Trinkets etc lassen wir mal außen vor)



Vorsicht, böse Falle.

Daraus lässt sich sofort ableiten:

Zwei Krieger bewerben sich.

4,8k
5,0k

...4,8k > 5k, nehm ich den.

Das wäre eine absolute Wahrheit. Da folgt GS von B > GS von A --> DPS von B > DPS von A.

Der Rest Deines Posts relativiert, aber wenn Du gesagt hättest: "mehr GS= mehr DPS-Potential" hätte ich vermutlich mit Bauchweh (falsche VZ, Sockel, hat als  Retri Pala viel Wille aufm Gear) zugestimmt.

Das Potential muß er nicht ausschöpfen, und sind wir ehrlich: Da viele das nicht mehr können, wird mit "mehr EQ" statt "mehr Kenntnisse erwerben" kompensiert.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Nein, einer der seit Classic spielt und noch weiß das Skill > Equipment ist, aber das haben die Leute von heute vergessen.
> Und glaub ich komm überall rein mim Main



Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst das Gear Skill einschränkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (19. Mai 2010)

Die ICC-Heros sollten sind so ab 3,8k GS geeignet, PdK ebenfalls, dann geht es weiter mit PdoK mit mindestens 5k, ICC - vier Bosse reichen auch 5k, alles darüber sollte man schon seine 5,3k GS haben.




Es gibt fünf Arten von Raids.
Fangen wir mal mit den Gewinner-Raids an.

Das wären:
1) Gildeninterne Raids mit erfahrenen Spielern
2) Randomraids mit GS und mit erfahrenen Spielern
3) Stammraids mit erfahrenen Spielern

Nun die Verlierer:
4) Randomraids ohne GS mit direktem Invite
5) Gildeninterne Raids von kleinen/unerfahrenen Gilden


Die Leute, die was gegen Gearscore haben sind:
1) Leute mit niedrigem GS und ohne Skill
2) Leute mit niedirgem GS mit Skill
3) Leute mit hohem GS ohne Skill
4) Nein-Sager mit hohem GS mit Skill, die dazu gehören wollen.

Ich sehe am Gearscore Addon keinerlei Nachteile für Raids.
Denn die Leute, die sich negativ auf den Raid auswirken können durch GS und Achievement-Check in den meisten Fällen herausgefiltert werden.
Wer kein GS benutzt, der weiss auch nicht, dass man mit GS das Equip des Spieler mit dem Datum des letzten Scans eingeblendet bekommt.
Wer in einer halbwegs großen Gilde ist, der hat auch direkt das aktuelle Gear seiner "Bewerber" per GS ohne, dass jemand anreisen muss.


----------



## MayoAmok (19. Mai 2010)

Um mal was klarzustellen. GS ist keine Zahl, die von Blizzard offiziell freigegeben wurde. Daher ist es völlig abwegig, diese Zahl mit den Eintrittsvoraussetzungen für eine WOW Instanz gleichzusetzen. 

Generelll gilt: Jede Instanz kannst du mit einem Durchschnittsitemlevel der vorhergehenden Instanz locker bestreiten. 

Ulduar mit Naxxramasequipment
PDK mit Ulduarequipment
ICC mit PDK Equipment


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Die Leute, die was gegen Gearscore haben sind:
> 1) Leute mit niedrigem GS und ohne Skill
> 2) Leute mit niedirgem GS mit Skill
> 3) Leute mit hohem GS ohne Skill
> 4) Nein-Sager mit hohem GS mit Skill, die dazu gehören wollen.



Merkst du nicht, was für einen Unsinn du laberst? Ich spiele seit Classic und habe da schon geraidet. Da man ja laut diesem Forum im hoch-gepriesenen Classic jede Menge "Skill" haben musste, bilde ich mir schon ein, den zu haben. Mein GS liegt bei >6000. Und jetzt? Theorie entkräftet, danke. 

Und Nr. 4 ist so erbärmlich abwegig, dass man dazu wohl keinen Kommentar schreiben muss. Genauso hättest du schreiben können: "Wer eine andere Meinung hat als ich, ist entweder ein Depp, der zur Masse gehören muss oder ein Verlierer, der nirgends mitgenommen wird."


----------



## Behem (19. Mai 2010)

Ich find GS im Prinzip gut, es zeigt mir wie schlecht andere Spieler sind im Gegensatz zu mir. Da ja zu 100% die Leute mit höheren GS auch gleichzeitig besser sind/mehr 'Potential' haben und ich mit meinem Twink #xy mehr Schaden/Heile/Aushalte einfach bestätigt bin.

Mein Main hat natürlich auch "imba" GS und ich spiel innem Stamm, kein Problem. Aber meine Twinks (5 an der Zahl) sind halt teilweise 3,5-5k und dann siehst du die vermeintlich guten DD/Heiler/Tanks. 

DDs die anstelle auf WK/Hit auf den höheren GS achten, falsche SKillungen oder Glyphen.
Heiler die keine Ahnung von stop or go heilen haben. 
Tanks die soviel aggro machen wie frische 80er DD.

Ich find das Addon herrlich, es ist dann die blöße wenn ich dem RL erkläre warum Spieler xy so müllig is und schau mal sein GS (da die meisten RL in Rnd ja auf GS achten); da is der Spott groß und ich freu mich insgeheim hihi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (19. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei den meisten brauchst du schon für die Weekly in Naxx einen von 5,5...
> 
> Ansonsten geb mal /gs ein, da siehst du unter Experience eine Auflistung.



Jo unter /gs steht wie gut dein gear ist...was zu 99% der zeit NICHTS über die Person aussagt
Kann genauso "Bruder/schwester/hacker/huhn/ebay/amazon/blizzard" sein oder auch wer der einfac sein gear in den a...bekommen hat^^


----------



## Pyrodimi (19. Mai 2010)

Hmmm..ich machs ganz kurz.
du KANNST mit jeden GS in nen RAID, egal in Welchen. Vorraussetzung ist zumindest das du den entsprechenden Level hast und dich in einen Schlachtzug befindest.
Mir persönlich ist nicht bekannt das ich ein Schlachtzugportal nicht durchschreiten konnte und da stand: Dein Gearscore ist zuniedrig, leg doch ein paar PvP-Sachen an...


----------



## Gerti (19. Mai 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Hmmm..ich machs ganz kurz.
> du KANNST mit jeden GS in nen RAID, egal in Welchen. Vorraussetzung ist zumindest das du den entsprechenden Level hast und dich in einen Schlachtzug befindest.
> Mir persönlich ist nicht bekannt das ich ein Schlachtzugportal nicht durchschreiten konnte und da stand: Dein Gearscore ist zuniedrig, leg doch ein paar PvP-Sachen an...



Kennste den Dungonbrowser/Raidbrowser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der sagt dir "Equip nicht ausreichend!", reinkommen tust du zwar, aber scheinbar hält Blizzard bei manchen Leuten slebst die Ausrüstung für zu schlecht bei gewissen instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (19. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Merkst du nicht, was für einen Unsinn du laberst? Ich spiele seit Classic und habe da schon geraidet. Da man ja laut diesem Forum im hoch-gepriesenen Classic jede Menge "Skill" haben musste, bilde ich mir schon ein, den zu haben. Mein GS liegt bei >6000. Und jetzt? Theorie entkräftet, danke.
> 
> Und Nr. 4 ist so erbärmlich abwegig, dass man dazu wohl keinen Kommentar schreiben muss. Genauso hättest du schreiben können: "Wer eine andere Meinung hat als ich, ist entweder ein Depp, der zur Masse gehören muss oder ein Verlierer, der nirgends mitgenommen wird."



Ich spiele auch seit Classic und habe keine Ahnung was du bitte willst.
Du bist eine Ausnahme und wenn du Gearscore nicht gut findest, was bitte hast du dann in diesem Thread verloren?
Flames kannst du bei der Gearscore Diskussion posten!


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch seit Classic und habe keine Ahnung was du bitte willst.
> Du bist eine Ausnahme und wenn du Gearscore nicht gut findest, was bitte hast du dann in diesem Thread verloren?
> Flames kannst du bei der Gearscore Diskussion posten!


Frage mich eher, was du hier willst. Vermutlich die verrückten GS-Anforderungen noch weiter zu pushen. Im GS selbst kannst du die Anforderungen nachlesen, da steht 4700 für Icc10 und 5100 für Icc25. Wenn man schon so auf GS abfährt, sollte man sich wenigstens daran halten. Bei PDOK steht 4900. 


Übrigens hast du doch geflamt, von wegen wer GS nicht mag ist entweder ein Verlierer oder einer, der sinngemäß auf den fahrenden Zug springt. So ein Quatsch.


----------



## Darkdamien (19. Mai 2010)

also ich will GS weder hochloben noch verteufeln

früher wurde halt gesagt "/w me mit stats", dann "/w me mit dps" (in der zeit war recount das böse böse addon) und jetz "/w me mit GS"

weis nicht was da immer alle zu flamen haben. wem´s nicht gefällt solls halt lassen, wers gut findet hats schon installiert. 
wenn einer im chat nach membern sucht und dazu schreibt "mind. GS XXXX" frag ich erst garnicht, weil dann mit sicherheit 3-4 vollbobs in der gruppe sind, die nur aufgrund ihres GS eingeladen wurden.
diese zahl ist das selbe wie der durchschnitt des itemlvl, nur anders skaliert. um sich einen ersten (!) überblick über den equipstand zu verschaffen (was anderes sagt die zahl ja auch nicht), und um zu erfahren welche raids derjenige wie weit clear hat, reicht es allemal aus.

moral der geschichte:
wer GS mit skill in verbindung bringt: fail
wer GS nutzt um sich mal einen groben (!) itemüberblick zu verschaffen: kein fail

@topic:
wenn man rein von der ausrüstung ausgeht, sehe ich es auch in etwa so:
10 Naxx/Sartharion 3k
25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
10 Malygos 3k
25 Malygos 3k
10 Ulduar 3,7k
25 Ulduar 3,7k
10 PDK 4k
25 PDK 4,4k
10 PDOK 4,5k
25 PDOK 4,7k
10 AK 3,5k
25 AK 3,5k
10 ICC10 4,7k 
25 ICC25 4,9k
10 ICC10 Hero 5,4k
25 ICC25 Hero 5,6k


----------



## DocFloppy (20. Mai 2010)

Gearscore, DPS, Erfolgspunkte, EQ Checks am Brunnen... was auch immer.

Im Grunde sind es halt nur zusammengefasste Werte zur groben Einordnung von Spielern. In Zeiten wo man auch Raids praktisch random geht, mitunter sogar ohne TS und im Inni-Style mit "Hi -> gogo -> thx4gp" bietet sich sowas halt an. Wenn das alles nicht so praktisch und einfach wäre, und es eben nicht auch überwiegend funktionieren würde, dann hätte kein Mensch GS oder ähnliches installiert. Wer es anders kennt und mag, der kann sich damit halt schwer anfreunden. 

Aber grad die Leute die sich maßlos über solche Addons aufregen, und den Mangel an Skill und Menschlichkeit beklagen, grad auf Berufung ihrer unglaublichen Classic/BC Erfahrung,...genau die Leute sollten doch wissen was zu tun ist, ...wie man es "damals" gemacht hat um weiter zu kommen. Gilde suchen, zusammen Spaß haben, Leute kennenlernen, Erfolg haben. Geht auch heut. Kein Problem.

Nur geht es vielen dieser "Veteranen" eben genau wie so vielen anderen -> nicht schnell genug, in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## ChaosX (20. Mai 2010)

@  Imba-Noob
Welcher Server bist du ?
Damit ich den meide wen das mit dem GimpScore so schlimm ist da muss der ganze server aus idioten bestehen.
und dann sollte man den meiden.

und als tipp mach deinen eigenen raid und sag denn Idioten "Steck dir dein GimpScore dahin wo kein licht scheint".

wen du die mal verarschen willst dann verzauber deine sachen nicht und sockel sie auch nicht weil die GS tool erkennen eh die sachen nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> wen du die mal verarschen willst dann verzauber deine sachen nicht und sockel sie auch nicht weil die GS tool erkennen eh die sachen nicht.



Wenn man sich 10 Sekunden mit GS auseinandersetzt, erfährt man auch von der Abwertung, die man für nicht verzauberte und gesockelte Items erhält. Statt 100% hast du dann halt nur noch 60%. Leider sind die meisten Spieler dazu nicht fähig, sondern glotzen nur auf die Zahl. Wenn die nicht tiefrot ist, sondern nur orange oder lila, wird man eben nicht mitgenommen.


----------



## Regine55 (20. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie man toravon mit 3,5k gs legen will. Ich mein eingespielte Gilden bekommen es bestimmt hin, aber rdm? Allein die Tanks bekommen derbe eins rein...

Archa jedoch ist kein Problem. Der "Raid" ist eh etwas merkwürdig...


----------



## Jarel (20. Mai 2010)

Ich denke man muss die Unterscheidung zwischen den Rollen schon machen, und es kommt immer auch auf die anderen an.
Wenn ich (Extrembeispiel) einen Tank mit GS 6100 in BU hero habe, dann darf der Heiler ruhig nur GS 2x00 haben. Und wenn ich nen Heiler mit GS 6200 in der Gruppe habe werden beim Tank 2x00 locker reichen. Sogar weniger wenn die DDs noch gut sind.

Für das Toravon-Beispiel:

Toravon im 10er mit zwei mal GS 5200 Tank und zwei Heilern mit GS 5200, dann dürfen die DDs so lange sie ordentlich spielen durchaus zwischendurch unter GS 4000 sein. Ein paar sind eh imemr dabei mit GS 5500+, die gleichen das schon aus.

Im Schnitt 3,5k für Toravon wird schon knapp mit Randoms (gerade wenn das Umschwenken auf die Kugeln - mal wieder - nicht klappt.)

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Gerti (20. Mai 2010)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Nur geht es vielen dieser "Veteranen" eben genau wie so vielen anderen -> nicht schnell genug, in jeder Hinsicht.



Naja, ehrlich gesagt habe ich nichts dagegen, dass es "schnell" geht. Ich erinnere mich noch daran, wie ich 4h in BRD hing oder an 5-6h Kara Randomruns.
Das man jetzt Random im recht kurzer Zeit halbwegs was schafft finde ich eigentlich ganz okay.


----------



## 36878 (20. Mai 2010)

"10 ICC10 4,7k"

Warum nimt mich dann mit meinen 4872 keiner mit? (alles verzaubert und gesockelt mit dem besten zeugs)

Die leute wollens nur einfach und schnell haben, richtiges spielen wie früher wollen die alle nicht weill das doch anstrengend ist. 
Und nach dem ersten wyppe leaven eh schon die ersten ...


----------



## Soratos (20. Mai 2010)

Sry aber was bringen dir Inetseiten oder Addons die dir zeigen mit was fürn nem GS du in welche Ini kannst, wenn 80% der Spieler schon für PDK 10 ein GS von 5,5k haben wollen? Und darunter niemanden einladen ^^

So ist es zb auf Azshara, was die da an GS haben wollen für irgendwelche low Raids ist der absolute hammer...


Und das ist nur der Anfang, selbst in den heros ist es schon so das ich nicht mal die Ini betretten habe und schon pullt der erste mit nem GS von 6k die halbe Ini... Und das soll man dann auch noch wegheilen oO Sonst wird man als Gimp beschimpft oder man wird gekickt ^^ 

Das Ist WoW heute, der völlige mist !


----------



## Obsurd (20. Mai 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> 10 Naxx/Sartharion 3k
> 25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
> 10 Malygos 3k
> 25 Malygos 3k
> ...



wäre nice wenn das stimmen würde, das tut es leider nicht ulduar darf ich nicht mal mit mit nem gs von 5.3k!!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (20. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal den Schurken, der bei Saurfang Wundgift drauf packen muss.



Bin zwar beim Schurken net mehr aufm neuesten Stand, aber beim Kampf-Schurken war (glaub bis vor kurzem) Mainhand Wundgift und Offhand Tödliches Gift immer angesagt.
Jetz isses glaub Main Sofort wirkend und Off Tödliches.


----------



## r4w (20. Mai 2010)

Naja also wenn ich nen ICC Raid mache nehme ich unter 5500 GS nur leute mit die ich kenne und von denen ich weiss, dass sie ihre leistung bringen!

Ansonsten Obsi 25 auch nich unter 5500.. 

Will ja schliesslich schnell überall durch und nich nach 4 bossen (icc) aufgeben!


----------



## Gerti (20. Mai 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Bin zwar beim Schurken net mehr aufm neuesten Stand, aber beim Kampf-Schurken war (glaub bis vor kurzem) Mainhand Wundgift und Offhand Tödliches Gift immer angesagt.
> Jetz isses glaub Main Sofort wirkend und Off Tödliches.



Wundgift ist doch das mit -30% Heilung oder? das meine ich. Und das macht keinen DMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@r4w:
Mit nem GS von 5,5k kannste den LichKing im 10er mit 5% Buff legen...


----------



## r4w (20. Mai 2010)

> @r4w:
> Mit nem GS von 5,5k kannste den LichKing im 10er mit 5% Buff legen...



Können ja.. aber je mehr desto besser.. dps, hps.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (20. Mai 2010)

r4w schrieb:


> Naja also wenn ich nen ICC Raid mache nehme ich unter 5500 GS nur leute mit die ich kenne und von denen ich weiss, dass sie ihre leistung bringen!
> 
> Ansonsten Obsi 25 auch nich unter 5500..
> 
> Will ja schliesslich schnell überall durch und nich nach 4 bossen (icc) aufgeben!



Da sieht man mal wieder wie blöd Addons machen, wir hatten letztens einen Obsi 25er und die Loginserver spackten rum, worauf einer nach den andren ausn Raid die Verbindung verlor und nicht mehr einloggen konnten..
Im endeffekt haben wir mit n durchschnittsGS von 4,8 Obsi 25 mit 7 Mann gecleart innnerhalb von 25 min.....
Gearscore sagt auch nichts aus darüber welches Gear du anhast, is aber sicher toll einen super Raid zu haben mit lauter Spielern im 5,5k Bereich die fast nur PvP-Klamotten anhaben.
Auch sind viele Trinkets und Schmuckstücke auf höheren GS-Wertungen nicht optimal, legt man die besseren Sachen an hat man niedrigeren GS aber macht mehr Schaden/Heal/Aggro...
Die meisten wählen ja ihr Equip nur noch nach Itemlvl und Gearscorewertung, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen ob ihnen das überhaupt was bringt..hauptsache man kommt auf de magischen, geforderten Werte..und dann erlebt man halt immer so AHA mässig wie grottig manche überGSler spielen....
GS sagt nix aus, ist nicht mal für ne grobe Übersicht über das Equip gut, es sagt lediglich aus das ein hoher Itemlvl da ist, obs Sinn macht, für den Spielbereich angemessen oder was bringt..is da wayne.
Ein weiteres Addon um die stätige Aushöhlung von Spielerhirnen zu beschleunigen...


----------



## Tinkerballa (20. Mai 2010)

ich nehm nur leute mit, die eineRoxxor-Shorts tragen^^


----------



## Shaila (20. Mai 2010)

Wozu hat Blizzard denn die Mindestvorrausetzungen für eine Instanz INGAME geschaffen ? Da ist eine Instanz solange gesperrt, bis man die entsprechende Vorquests, das entsprechende Level, sowie den erforderlichen Itemwert hat. Also frage ich mich, wozu es dann Gearscore gibt ? Kennt Blizzard ihr Spiel nicht am Besten ?


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (20. Mai 2010)

10 Naxx/Sartharion - Skill
25 NAXX/Sartharion - Skill
10 Malygos - Skill
25 Malygos - Skill
10 Ulduar - Skill
25 Ulduar - Skill
10 PDK - Skill
25 PDK - Skill
10 PDOK - Skill
25 PDOK - Skill
10 AK - Skill
25 AK - Skill
10 ICC10 - bekannt (ca 5.000) - Skill
25 ICC25 - Skill
10 ICC10 Hero - Skill
25 ICC25 Hero - Skill


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wozu hat Blizzard denn die Mindestvorrausetzungen für eine Instanz INGAME geschaffen ? Da ist eine Instanz solange gesperrt, bis man die entsprechende Vorquests, das entsprechende Level, sowie den erforderlichen Itemwert hat. Also frage ich mich, wozu es dann Gearscore gibt ? Kennt Blizzard ihr Spiel nicht am Besten ?


Da stimme ich dir mal zu, das nervt mich auch immer. Obwohl die Tanks höhere Anforderungen haben sollten als DDs (weil mein Twink mit seinen 31k unbuffed garantiert nicht Mark'gar tanken kann). Aber naja, man hat ja Angst, dass es man es nicht packen könnte, wenn nicht jeder völlig überequipt ist.


----------



## Magickevin (20. Mai 2010)

Wow ich hab mit meinem Schami einen GS von 5.1k als Heiler und geh nicht ICC warum? Weil ich keinen Heiler spielen kann.

Klar Gearscore macht es dank falscher Nutzweiße für einen frisch 80er so gut wie unmöglich in Random Raids reinzukommen allerdings gibt es immernoch Gilden die neu Eröffnet sind und Leute suchen.

Und Hand aufs Herz, jeder sollte mit seinem Twink nicht nur die neuen Heros machen sondern auch mal HDB Turm Burg oder bevor man mit ICC anfängt vielleicht erstmal mit PdK, Ony, Malygos und ja meinetwegen auch Obsi gemacht haben.
Aber ich versteh nicht warum man über das AddOn jammert ein Raidleiter ist nunmal kein Gott und kann euch nicht dank den Erfolgen oder an der DPS messen das zu Anfang zu Wotlk gemacht und das war nicht grad schön.

Tanks durften aufgrund mangelnder HP nicht mitkommen was heute auch noch der Fall ist, sodass es für einen Frischen 80er Tank sehr schwer gemacht wird.

Fazit:
Gearscore ist ein nützliches Addon das allerdings immer öfter Falsch genutzt wird


----------



## Shaila (20. Mai 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Wow ich hab mit meinem Schami einen GS von 5.1k als Heiler und geh nicht ICC warum? Weil ich keinen Heiler spielen kann.
> 
> Klar Gearscore macht es dank falscher Nutzweiße für einen frisch 80er so gut wie unmöglich in Random Raids reinzukommen allerdings gibt es immernoch Gilden die neu Eröffnet sind und Leute suchen.
> 
> ...



Falsch. Der Raidleader muss sich eben keinen kopf mehr machen. Früher war es so, dass man mit grünem Equip BT konnte. Theoretisch gesehen. Heute ist von Blizzard eine Sperre drinnen. Man braucht ein Mindestgear. Soll heißen: Der Raidleader muss sich noch einen Dreck um Gear kümmern, die Aufgabe hat Blizzard ihm schon längst abgenommen. Es gibt genau einen Grund, wieso trotzdem auf Gearscore geachtet wird: Man hat Angst, dass man es mit durchschnittlichem Equip (für die Instanz betrachtet) es nicht durch die Instanz schafft.


Der Raidleader könnte höchstens noch DPS abfragen, aber was sagt das aus ? Es gibt soviele Elemente, die diesen Wert verfälschen und der Wert ist pro Klasse und Boss unterschiedlich. Man sollte im normalfall nach Movement fragen, aber daür gibt es ja noch kein Addon.


----------



## Gerti (20. Mai 2010)

Quizmaster schrieb:


> 10 Naxx/Sartharion - Skill
> [...]
> 10 ICC10 - bekannt (ca 5.000) - Skill
> 25 ICC25 - Skill
> ...



Ich will mal die "Worldfirst Gilden" in blauem Levelgear <Itemlevel200 in Pdok/Ulduar sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Achtung gewollte Übertreibung, da hier alles pauschalisiert wurde und einem dem Leser suggeriert wird, für alles unter ICC braucht man nur Skill und ab ICC nen GS von 5k und Skill, was einfach falsch ist.)


----------



## kinziggangster (20. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Nein, einer der seit Classic spielt und noch weiß das Skill > Equipment ist, aber das haben die Leute von heute vergessen.
> Und glaub ich komm überall rein mim Main



THIS!


----------



## Annovella (20. Mai 2010)

Achte nicht auf GS, sondern auf dein Skill. Ich fahr mit meinem Mage dessen GS Angabe 4,2 aussagt auch 6,5-7k in AK. Andere wiederumm haben einen GS von 5,8 und machen nur 5k. Meine Druiden hat als Eule 4042 und macht 8,5-10k. Wo auch nur im entferntesten Sinne hat die Angabe des GS also nun einen ernstzunehmenden Zweck? Das Einzige und wirklich nur das Einzige, wozu das Addon nützlich ist, ist um innerhalb einer Sekunde ohne einen Char anklicken zu müssen zu sehen, ob jemand episch ausgestattet ist oder nicht.


----------



## MayoAmok (20. Mai 2010)

Jarel schrieb:


> Wenn ich (Extrembeispiel) einen Tank mit GS 6100 in BU hero habe, *dann darf der Heiler ruhig nur GS 2x00 haben.* Und wenn ich nen Heiler mit GS 6200 in der Gruppe habe werden beim Tank 2x00 locker reichen. Sogar weniger wenn die DDs noch gut sind.



Wenn man ausgelevelt hat, frisch 80 mit guten non Hero- Drops und Questbelohnungen dasteht hat man knapp 3k GS. 

Also ist es völlig ok, wenn der Heiler 2x00 GS in Burg !!!!!!!!! Hero hat. Alle anderen dürfen auch einen GS um diesen Wert haben. Für solche Leute ist nämlich die Instanz gemacht und nicht für 6k GS Honks, die die Ini alleine machen könnten, und sich die anderen nur einladen, weils dann nen Port gibt.


----------



## Carn1feX616 (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde Gearscore an sich eigentlich ganz praktisch. Mittlerweile kann man sich ja so einiges von dem Addon anzeigen lassen. Das Problem ist aber was die Leute daraus machen. 
Denn meiner Meinung nach ist GS zwar ein praktisches Addon das von vielen einfach falsch benutzt wird und absolut überbewertet wird. Denn wer auch nur halbwegs was in der Birne hat solle wissen das man von einer einzigen, anhand des Itemlvls errechneten, Zahl nicht erkennen kann wie gut jemand ist.
Gibt ja z.B. genug Fälle in denen ein "loweres" Item besser is als eins mit höherem Itemlvl. So benutzt ich beispielsweise das Pdk Schild anstatt das Icc Schild vom Luftschiffkampf, einfach weil ich durch den Sockel mehr davon habe. Und da ja so viele auf diese Scheiß Zahl gucken nutzen das auch immer mehr Leute aus. Da wird der GS dann mit iwelchen Pvpsachen oder sonstwas gepusht.

Richtig angewendet hätte aus GS was werden können, aber das kann man mittlerweile vergessen. Ich gehe einfach grundsätzlich in keinem Rnd Raid mit bei dem ein gewisser, meistens total Übertriebener, GS verlangt wird. Gegen nen Eqcheck hab ich aber nichts, sondern find das auch richtig so.
Denn wenn diejenigen, die die Leute nach ihrem GS beurteilen, Skill hätten dann wüssten sie das man durch GS nicht einschätzen kann ob jemand Skill hat oder nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Mai 2010)

> Nein, einer der seit Classic spielt und noch weiß das Skill > Equipment ist, aber das haben die Leute von heute vergessen.
> Und glaub ich komm überall rein mim Main




In der Regel hast du damit Recht, aber mit Classic würde ich das nicht in Verbindung bringen. MC war nur für echte Neulinge ein wenig knifflig, jeder andere ist dabei eingeschlafen. Und man konnte noch so gut im PvP sein, einer mit T3 hat dich umgeklatscht. Immer. Du warst chancenlos. Classic war weitaus equiplastiger als WotLK, wo man auch mit sehr sehr schlecht equipten Leuten das 1. Viertel in ICC packt und evtl. noch Rat und Modermiene.


----------



## Gerti (20. Mai 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Für solche Leute ist nämlich die Instanz gemacht und nicht für 6k GS Honks, die die Ini alleine machen könnten, und sich die anderen nur einladen, weils dann nen Port gibt.



Und warum "muss" man für die 2 Frostmarken dann da rein?!


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Mai 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> 10 Naxx/Sartharion 3k
> 25 NAXX/Sartharion 3k
> 10 Malygos 3k
> 25 Malygos 3k
> ...



ROFL !!!

Ich weiß nicht auf welchem Shard du spielst, aber PDOK mit 4,5k GS, da kommste bei uns mit 1k mehr rein, was bei vielen Movementlegasthenikern auch gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Pyrodimi (20. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Falsch. Der Raidleader muss sich eben keinen kopf mehr machen. Früher war es so, dass man mit grünem Equip BT konnte. Theoretisch gesehen. Heute ist von Blizzard eine Sperre drinnen. Man braucht ein Mindestgear. Soll heißen: Der Raidleader muss sich noch einen Dreck um Gear kümmern, die Aufgabe hat Blizzard ihm schon längst abgenommen. Es gibt genau einen Grund, wieso trotzdem auf Gearscore geachtet wird: Man hat Angst, dass man es mit durchschnittlichem Equip (für die Instanz betrachtet) es nicht durch die Instanz schafft.
> 
> 
> Der Raidleader könnte höchstens noch DPS abfragen, aber was sagt das aus ? Es gibt soviele Elemente, die diesen Wert verfälschen und der Wert ist pro Klasse und Boss unterschiedlich. Man sollte im normalfall nach Movement fragen, aber daür gibt es ja noch kein Addon.



Du redest hier von 5 Mann Instanzen. %er Randominstanzen sind keine Raids.
Dort läuft die Bewertung auch nur dafür um möglichst gleichwertige Gruppen, was aber nie bedeutet das der Erfolg auch gegeben ist.
Ma ehrlich..lieber geh ich mit 3,5-4,5k GS Leuten die ich kenne Grube und HdR als mit dem randomtool...trotz Itembewertung ist das ne einzige Qual, wogegen es mit eingespielten Leuten auch mit "scheiß" da niedrigen GS- Gear einwandfrei läuft.
In den Raids gibts aber offiziell keine Itembewertung. Die einzige Vorraussetzung ist es den Level dafür zu haben, und sich in einen Schlachtzug zu befinden.
Du bist wieder son Kanditat der Links nicht von Rechts unterscheiden kann, und dem Gearscore anscheinend auch schon das Hirn zerbröselt hat


----------



## Shaila (20. Mai 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Du redest hier von 5 Mann Instanzen. %er Randominstanzen sind keine Raids.
> Dort läuft die Bewertung auch nur dafür um möglichst gleichwertige Gruppen, was aber nie bedeutet das der Erfolg auch gegeben ist.
> Ma ehrlich..lieber geh ich mit 3,5-4,5k GS Leuten die ich kenne Grube und HdR als mit dem randomtool...trotz Itembewertung ist das ne einzige Qual, wogegen es mit eingespielten Leuten auch mit "scheiß" da niedrigen GS- Gear einwandfrei läuft.
> In den Raids gibts aber offiziell keine Itembewertung. Die einzige Vorraussetzung ist es den Level dafür zu haben, und sich in einen Schlachtzug zu befinden.
> Du bist wieder son Kanditat der Links nicht von Rechts unterscheiden kann, und dem Gearscore anscheinend auch schon das Hirn zerbröselt hat



Bei mir ist es jedenfalls nicht möglich mich mit meinem Level 80 Twink für ICC im Raidbrowser anzumelden.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (20. Mai 2010)

Meine fresse wenn ich sowas lesen muss wie ich nehm obsi 25er nur leute mit 5,5k GS mit dann kommt mir das grosse kotzen aber richtig. Ichmein man hat auch damals^^ als es noch nicht mal Ulduar gab Satharion mit 3 drakes down bekommen und dann muss man hier sowas lesen oO omfg 

also ich habe mir dieses saudumme sch..... verf....... addon net geladen weils einfach nur dumm iss ich bin im endcontent unterwegs das auch sehr gut und dennoch brauche ich solch ein addon net.

das ist meiner meinug nach eine protese für das Pimmelmeter damit man nen  noch grösseren hat ohh man leute kommt mal wieder auf den boden damals hats au gereicht einfach mal den char anzuschauen.
ausserdem sagt der GS nix aber absolut nix über skill aus


----------



## Skyler93 (20. Mai 2010)

leute, das soll nicht wieder der punktgenau gleiche thread wie der andere werden, GS ist eine schöne sache ENDE havefun mit deinen 4.7k leuten in ICC 10 -.- wenn alle bei 4.7 sind wünsch ich dir frohes gewipe -.- (random omfg)
klar GS kann man übertreiben, das liegt aber überhaupt kein stück am addon Oo
und wenn die leute nen Fastrun PDK haben wollen für i-was dann lasst sie doch
aber war klar das dieser Thread genau das selbe wird, lest euch die Frage daoben durch und meckert nicht über kack GS oO


----------



## Legendary (20. Mai 2010)

r4w schrieb:


> Ansonsten Obsi 25 auch nich unter 5500..



Ololololololol und nochmal lololol! Du bist mein persönlicher Klappspaten des Tages *Preis überreich*


Mit GS 5500 mach ich dir zu 5. Obsi 25. :>

BTW: Selbst für Zwielichtbezwingerin braucht man keinen so hohen.


----------



## TheGui (20. Mai 2010)

wenma vom GS reden... einige meiner gildenkolegen waren letzte ID Mally weakly machen.... und wunderten sich warum der so langsam down geht.

als einer schreit *SCHEIßE 25er!!*

Nun, sie hätten es gepackt wen die randomtrottel die letzte Phase net vergeigt hätten ^^


----------



## retschi (20. Mai 2010)

schaff dir am besten so viel an wie möglich.

5,5gs für icc 10ner normal sin leider keine seltenheit mehr... 

traurig aba wahr..


----------



## DontaDella (20. Mai 2010)

GS ist doch blosser schwanzmessung -.-* (sry wenn man so in forum nicht reden darf xP) Ich sags ma so ich hab ein char mit 5,2 k Gs und ein Hexer der 4,7 Gs hatt mach mehr schaden als ich xD  ok bin auch nen noob^^ aber ne gs ist wirklich crap meine meinung nach.

L.g imba ddler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (20. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Und warum "muss" man für die 2 Frostmarken dann da rein?!



Ich nehme an, weil Blizzard irgendeine Leistung für die Frostmarken sehen will. Sie können sie dir ja schlecht zuschicken fürs einloggen....


----------



## Gerti (20. Mai 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, weil Blizzard irgendeine Leistung für die Frostmarken sehen will. Sie können sie dir ja schlecht zuschicken fürs einloggen....



Dann ist es aber von Blizz gewollt, dass überequippte Leute durch die 5er Heroics rennen, wo jeder 2-3x so viel Life hat wie gedacht und ca 4x so viel DMG macht.
Also ist die Instanz auch für Leute mit Gearscore 6k+ gedacht und nicht nur für Leute, die das Equip dafür haben. Sonst hätte Blizz sich was anderes einfallen lassen können.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber von Blizz gewollt, dass überequippte Leute durch die 5er Heroics rennen, wo jeder 2-3x so viel Life hat wie gedacht und ca 4x so viel DMG macht.
> Also ist die Instanz auch für Leute mit Gearscore 6k+ gedacht und nicht nur für Leute, die das Equip dafür haben. Sonst hätte Blizz sich was anderes einfallen lassen können.



Also ich gehe mit meinem Main keine Heroics mehr. Warum auch? Hab alles was ich für Marken brauche, kann alle Rezepte. Und das bisschen Gold was man fürs Saronit bekommt, rechtfertigt es auch nicht. Kann das echt nicht nachvollziehen, warum man da dann noch reingeht und dann noch schlechter equipte Leute anmeckert.


----------



## MayoAmok (21. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Also ich gehe mit meinem Main keine Heroics mehr. Warum auch? Hab alles was ich für Marken brauche, kann alle Rezepte. Und das bisschen Gold was man fürs Saronit bekommt, rechtfertigt es auch nicht. Kann das echt nicht nachvollziehen, warum man da dann noch reingeht und dann noch schlechter equipte Leute anmeckert.



So siehts aus. 

Ich bin neulich mal als Ersatzheiler in Burg Hero gekommen. Alle standen noch am Anfang und es herrschte grosses Geplapper. 

Als ich fragte was da los war:

Der erste Tank hatte die Instanz verlassen, weil DER HUNTER EINEN ZU SCHLECHTEN GEARSCORE HATTE!!!!!!!

Darauf ging dann auch der Heiler.


Der Jäger hatte meine weiter oben beschriebene Mischung aus Grün, Questkram und Inidrops. Also genau richtig für Burg Hero...


----------



## Gerti (21. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Also ich gehe mit meinem Main keine Heroics mehr. Warum auch? Hab alles was ich für Marken brauche, kann alle Rezepte. Und das bisschen Gold was man fürs Saronit bekommt, rechtfertigt es auch nicht. Kann das echt nicht nachvollziehen, warum man da dann noch reingeht und dann noch schlechter equipte Leute anmeckert.



Helfe Gildenkollegen bzw ein Twink braucht gerade Saronit für die Klamotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo hab ich geschrieben, dass ich schlechter equippte Leute anmecker? o.O
Meist schreibe ich garnichts außer "huhu" und "bye". Es sei denn einer zeigt sich gesprächig und dann quatsche ich halt mit dem. Also meckern ist nicht. hab besseres zu tun als mich über irgendwlechen komischen Leute, die ich in Randoms treffe zu ärgern. Wenn man sich über jeden Mist aufregt, dann kann mans spielen direkt sein lassen.

mfg und gute Nacht


----------



## Sualtach (21. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei den meisten brauchst du schon für die Weekly in Naxx einen von 5,5...
> 
> Ansonsten geb mal /gs ein, da siehst du unter Experience eine Auflistung.



wie gesagt wurde einfach /gs eingeben da steht alles , wobei mir komischer weise öfter mal aufgefallen ist das Heiler mit nem geringeren GS schon in bestimmten HC Inis waren.


----------



## XRayFanatic (21. Mai 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Hm, selbst einen Raid aufmachen und Gleichgesinnte suchen? Ah ne, lieber den Arsch nachgetragen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Traut sich vielleicht nicht jeder zu nen eigenen Raid aufzumachen weil dann spätestens nach dem 1. Wipe eh das geflame anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab bei den ganzen Honks die da draussen herumlaufen auch keinen Bock den Raidleiter zu geben und mir spätestens nach dem ersten Boss tausend Möglichkeiten anzuhören wie der Loot verteilt werden soll


----------



## Cloze (21. Mai 2010)

Wer schon so dumm ist und auf Gearscore schaut, der sollte wenigstens so dumm sein, auch im Addon die angegeben Gearscorevorraussetzung für Instanz x zu lesen.

Das habe ich bei google.bilder gefunden. So sieht das aus, links stehen die GS-Vorraussetzungen:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_15ePWeSHe5M/S0FFygIyMYI/AAAAAAAAAZs/wMq_Fn0WThM/s400/hunter-gear-score.jpg

mfG


----------



## Egooz (21. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wundgift ist doch das mit -30% Heilung oder? das meine ich. Und das macht keinen DMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wundgift macht Schaden und war recht lange bei Kampfschurken angesagt da die Procrate höher war als beim Sofortwirkenden. Das wurde gändert, nun ist Wundgift nur noch für den Debuff gut, im Schaden hängt es hinterher.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43235

Was man hier für GS-Erwartungen lesen muss ist echt schlimm, ich kannte es aber noch aus dem Spiel. Auf Blackmoore ists teilweise echt heftig. Mein Krieger hat auch nur 5,2k GS und ICC10 kann ich generell knicken. Mein Twink, der seit WoW-Release irgendwie immer besseres Equip hat liegt bei 5,5k und damit gings gerade so random mitgenommen zu werden.

Ich kann ja auch verstehen, dass die Raid-Leiter einigermaßen schnell durch die Raids wollen. Meist springen die die 5,8k+ haben aber auch schneller ab da sie das Equip nicht mehr ganz so nötig haben und erst recht keine Wipes, Erkärungen usw sehen wollen. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. 

Ich hab jedenfalls bis zum Addon eine Pause eingelegt, mir fehlt im Moment das "lockere miteinander Spielen" in WoW bzw. es ist sehr selten geworden. Es dreht sich ja alles nur noch um Gearscore und ähnliche Auswertungen, echt schlimm.

Mal schauen was für merkwürdige Addons noch entwickelt werden.


----------

